# windows 7 dock...



## geheimrat (8. Dezember 2009)

hallo...

ich benutze windows 7 64 bit und sehe mich im mom nach einem geilen dock für meinen desktop um...muss net dass classic im apple stil sein...

ich finde da iwie nix ordentliches, kann mir jemand helfen?!

thx


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (8. Dezember 2009)

Benutz RocketDock mit den Liquid Icons  sieht einfach genial aus, ein Bild kriegst du auch gleich  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Dezember 2009)

geheimrat schrieb:


> hallo...
> 
> ich benutze windows 7 64 bit und sehe mich im mom nach einem geilen dock für meinen desktop um...muss net dass classic im apple stil sein...
> 
> ...



Ich nutze unter Vista 64 das ObjectDock
Stardock ObjectDock

Sieht bei mir so aus:


----------



## djsanny22 (9. Dezember 2009)

HI 

Kleine frage ist das Free oder kosten soleche programme geld b.zw das was ihr das nutzt ?


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Dezember 2009)

Rocket Dock ist Freeware und bei Object Dock gibt es eine free und eine Version die man kaufen muss, afaik.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs mir nun so gebaut 

Noch relativ einfach und schnörkellos wie ich finde, mir gefällts!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djsanny22 (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin 

so wie es @Hans_sein_Herbert hat gefällts mir auch. sieht richtig geil aus wie muss ich das machen das ich das auch so habe ?


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 

das ist Rocketdock mit Erscheinungsbild Vistablack (ist inkl.) und die Icons sind Black&White Elegant Icons und Black&White Elegant Icons Bonus Pack
Dazu habe ich noch StackDockletv2 für das eigene Dateien Menü benutzt. 

Dazu gibts noch ne hilfreiche Anleitung
Ist alles Freeware und kostet nichts.

Gruß


----------



## djsanny22 (10. Dezember 2009)

@Hans_sein_Herbert 

Danke, werde es gleich mal Ausprobieren ^^


----------



## djsanny22 (10. Dezember 2009)

Das programm geht mal einwand frei aber ich abe da noch ein problem mit dem icons wo muss ich die einfügen ?


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (10. Dezember 2009)

Meinst du wie du deine Icons oben in die Leiste bekommst?

Gespeichert habe ich sie unter C:\Windows\Programme\Rocketdock\Icons

Und oben in die Leiste bekommst du sie wenn du einen Rechtsklick auf das Symbol machst das du haben willst und denn Symboleigenschaften oder so. Dort kannst du Programmpfade, Icons und Parameter ändern. 

Gruß


----------



## DarkMo (10. Dezember 2009)

an sich isses egal, da du dort nach den icons browsen kannst (also nen ordner angeben bla). aber wenn du dir den rocketdock ordner mal aufmerksam anschaust, wird sich dir sicher eine unmittelbare lösung offenbaren


----------



## djsanny22 (10. Dezember 2009)

@Hans_sein_Herbert danke ich habs gefunden. das programm ist sau gut finde ich ^^


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (10. Dezember 2009)

djsanny22 schrieb:


> @Hans_sein_Herbert danke ich habs gefunden. das programm ist sau gut finde ich ^^




Da nich für, ich hab auch lange gebastelt bis ich alles so hatte wie ichs wollte. Mal sehen ob ich noch die Systeminfos reingebastelt kriege.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Dezember 2009)

für cpu auslastung hab ichn cpu orb un da gibts nochn net orb un bla. brauch man aber auch son zusatzdingens wie das stackletdock zum bsp.


----------

